# favorite song for freestyle reining



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

A girl borrowed my mom’s Reiner and did Eye of the Tiger as a boxer. It was pretty awesome. I keep thinking about doing it this year (one of the local shows has a freestyle) and I’ve been thinking maybe “shatter me” as a ballerina.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

i listen to music a lot while I am driving, and often start planning a Dressage Freestyle to a track...trouble is it often turns into a reining freestyle part way through!

I think that should be “a thing” so many bits of music lend themselves to it...


Oh and to be THAT person.......Paint it Black....


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I love freestyle reining! They used to offer it around Halloween at some of our cowhorse shows. The first one I ever did was 



 since I was on an Arab, LOL. Made Star's Arab outfit and since I lived in the Middle East for a while I had a veil & Abaya and my sister had the face mask. Got a fake sword and had a blast. It went over pretty well, even though the sound was not good (couldn't really hear the music :frown_color. Here's Star ... Don't have any pix on me on her ... 









The next one I did was 



. Made a tuxedo T-shirt for Star had black tack, dressed in a "suit" and hat. It was fun. 










The songs I've always wanted to do it to are:





 - would have LOADS of fun decorating Pi and I for this (Star was the perfect FSR horse since she could care less what you put on her)








There are others, but these are my top picks, LOL.

Sadly they do not offer it anymore and I haven't had a chance to go anywhere that does offer them.

I saw one in Scottsdale once that was great - guy in a tie-dye t-shirt, rainbow afro, torn jeans, riding bareback on his horse adorned with peace signs and "love" all over riding to 



 - it was awesome!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

They still feature it around Halloween at the Appaloosa World show, with proceeds going to a kids charity (spectators donate some funds)

I attended the World show just to watch one year (Fort Worth Texas )
Joey Jorgeson used Ghost riders in the sky. Pretty impressive. Started out with lights dimmed, and spot light on a bunch of tombs, then lights came on, and Joey and horse, who was laying down, rose and started their pattern. Of course, Joey was the headless hroseman!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love to see a lady in Spanish costume do one to


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I always looked for places one could put spins and sliding stops in.
Painted Black and mountain music were very good for that, in fact, in mountain Music, was never quite sure , esp at the end of that song, how many spins I should put in!


----------

